# Detect when a channel has no signal and stop recording



## nesbitttivo (Aug 20, 2006)

This has been happening more frequently since I enabled suggestions feature. My TiVo is recording shows on channels that I do not pay for in my cable provider lineup. When I tune to the channel not in my cable lineup the TiVo pops up an alert message stating you must not have this channel in your line up error (v58). If the TiVo tuner could detect there is no signal when trying to record a show it would free up the tuner to record a channel that I do receive. 

I know, why is the channel listed in your TiVo channels guide if you don't pay for the channel, well I try to keep it cleanup, but with the frequent changes that are made to my cable lineup it would be nice if the TiVo had a feature like this.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

nesbitttivo said:


> This has been happening more frequently since I enabled suggestions feature. My TiVo is recording shows on channels that I do not pay for in my cable provider lineup. When I tune to the channel not in my cable lineup the TiVo pops up an alert message stating you must not have this channel in your line up error (v58). If the TiVo tuner could detect there is no signal when trying to record a show it would free up the tuner to record a channel that I do receive.
> 
> I know, why is the channel listed in your TiVo channels guide if you don't pay for the channel, well I try to keep it cleanup, but with the frequent changes that are made to my cable lineup it would be nice if the TiVo had a feature like this.


I thought it already did this.

When the signal disappears for a moment because of station or cable company problems, it aborts the recording instead of just keeping on keeping on like a VCR.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

unitron said:


> I thought it already did this.
> 
> When the signal disappears for a moment because of station or cable company problems, it aborts the recording instead of just keeping on keeping on like a VCR.


It still considers itself 'recording' in that case. No disk space is consumed, but the tuner is allocated, busy, red light is on, and at the priority of the show being 'recorded'. If your #1 wishlist runs amok and starts latching on to shows on a channel it thinks you receive, but don't, it will prevent other recordings at that time.

I'm not entirely sure how much trouble it can get into with suggestions though, since they are the lowest priority. All they could (in theory) block, is other suggestions...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I wish that when it got a recording that was only partial, because of an actual loss of signal, it would automatically reschedule a future episode of the same show, if it exists, to replace the partial. I tend to watch shows in blocks so when I miss a hunk of a show because of a real outage, or a reboot, I don't always notice right away. A lot of times I don't notice until it's too late to record an alternate showing.


----------

